# Was trading Dickau a mistake?



## KingsMan7 (Jun 27, 2002)

Seems to me we could have gotten a lot more for a potential top 10 pg than detroit's optimal pick in the next 3 years (which should be low-mid 20's) :dead:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No, Why would the Kings need another PG. They already have a good young PG that they don't ever use in Mateen Cleaves. Four PGs (Bibby, Jackson, Cleaves, Dickau) is way too many. Besides, the Kings get the Hawks first round pick next year, that will be a lottery pick for sure.:yes:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

No chance in hell. Dickau wouldn't get any playing time and if Mateen Cleaves the 15th overall pick two years ago can't get to play then Dickau would just be another bench warmer.

Dickau will get playing time in Atlanta and he'll probably be starting, perfect fit for this kid!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

gp dan


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It was a huge mistake. We could have had his fiance on our dance team!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn! She is hot!


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dickau was never in the Kings plans that was a prearranged deal. I think the Kings had a few players they wanted and when they were taken they made the deal. Plus, don't you guys have 12 guaranteed salaries for next season? I think they made out getting a future number 1.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

It now looks like she will be in Atlanta! Poor Blazer fans.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> It was a huge mistake. We could have had his fiance on our dance team!!


NOOOOOOOOO!!! :laugh:


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think keeping Dickau would be worth it if you could have a girl like that at all of your games. She is a fine piece of ACE.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spartansfan223</b>!
> I think keeping Dickau would be worth it if you could have a girl like that at all of your games. She is a fine piece of ACE.


I demand that this post be cleaned up. It is inferring a swear word and I don't appreciate it.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

> I demand that this post be cleaned up. It is inferring a swear word and I don't appreciate it.


I don't get it. You do not appreciate the nice comments and congratulations we are giving to Dan Dickau and his future wife?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Dan Dickau is not a top 10 pg. Potentially maybe but he's only about the third best pg in this draft.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Dan Dickau is not a top 10 pg. Potentially maybe but he's only about the third best pg in this draft.


Right. And we didn't really need another PG anyways, we needed a SG, PF, or C. If we had somehow gotten Jay Williams or something like that, that's another story. But as it was, I'm not too worried about giving up Dickau.


----------



## KingsMan7 (Jun 27, 2002)

This thread can die now....

From the moment I laid eyes on him for the first time against semi-nba competition during the Hawks 1rst summer league game against the Bucks I thought he would never amount to anything. He can't defend at this level, inconsistent J and offense, didn't look like he could functionally control a team in the half court either.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

damn

that would be such a nice pump

danny is one lucky man

where are the pictures from behind? or close ups?


----------

